# Big Funnel



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I was in the shop last night after work. I really wanted to turn something. I had a piece of redwood that I picked up on the big auction site for .99 cents plus 10.95 shipping. Well when I got it I wasn't impressed with the wood first off but decided to give it a go. Anyway got the form nice but had a lot of tear out. So I was going to do a thin wall as I hadn't did one for a while. I got the inside finished and sanded. Turned out pretty nice. The outside I had a couple of places a little rough. So I decided to take one more shear cut. The gouge was sharp and oh such pretty angel hair shavings when the door opened and my neighbor hollered "hey Bernie can I borrow your big pipe wrench." Well you guessed it. The walls were 1/8" and when he hollered I jumped. Need I say more. When I jumped I gouged a hole in the side of the bowl about 1/2 or a little more around the center.

Anyway he felt so bad I thought he was going to cry as he is a young guy just married a year. I couldn't get him to shush and quit saying I am sorry. I told him it was just a piece of wood.

Oh well such is life. I hope my next piece of redwood goes better and turns a little bit better. I was not impressed with this piece.

So there ya have it. The saga of a big thin funnel.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'd like to apologies for my poor taste in my post here it is still a little humor is good for the soul. But I didn't think when I posted. Yes I do make mistakes some times I know what Bernie went through I had my son come out and yell over my table saw and I almost lost a finger because of it luckily I didn't get a scratch but the basic idea of it. So I told the rules to all my children and even the wife which didn't go over with her to well she thinks that turn my tools to not have to hear her half the time which huh true some of the time. So my apologies to everyone here especially Bernie for this.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
Sorry to hear of your misfortune with the redwood turning. I found out that redwood isn't the best of woods to turn. Redwood is too soft to do a good job on something pretty big. Were you kidding about what it cost you for the wood and the shipping?I messed a turning up yesterday that was very spalted, and I don't know what the wood was.Nicest piece of wood I ever saw and I messed it up. Had a couple more big hunks that I resawed at 332"x 8"x8", gonna use for tops of finger joint boxes. Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep that is right Mitch. I was the only one that bid on it. I have one more piece to turn and am hoping it will yield at least 3 nested bowls maybe 4. What was I guess the biggest disappointment was I had the inside really smooth with my hunter tool and was taking a final vertical shear cut. The shavings were as fine as angel hair.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh sorry to hear that Bernie, but as you say it is only a piece of wood OH YEA BET you were spitting nails after he left LOL.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bernie

The angels were not looking out for you, it might have something to do with you "taking the angel hair" off. 

I know how you feel, I was building a mahogony cabnet, and the son asked a question,,,,,, I just moved the slightest and took my mind off the chore at hand and the router had a mind of it's own. The rest was history!!! 

Sorry to hear about the lose. I am sure you are like most of us, concentrate on the job your doing and a noise can take your attention or startle you,,,, then the rest is history.

John


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

Wow, that is too sad. I suppose those things will happen from time to time.

I hope your next one turns out much happier as I'm sure it will.

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yep I just look at it and chuckle. You just have to. He meant no harm and besides it is just a piece of wood and I have got plenty of that.


----------

